# Muffler operation - Useful? Open holes in muffler



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi guys .. I am from Singapore and I have someone telling me he can do a operation on the muffler of my sentra and today I went down to see what he was doing on other cars ..

What he did was to take out the muffler ... cut a hole in it .. and then inside the stock muffler ... punch a few big holes to make the air flow through better then he seal up the whole muffler again ...


Will this have an increase in performance? Any side effects?

Can anyone help?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

dont do this dude. hes trying to scam a few extra dollars off of people. this wont really help much at all and it may even leak if his re-seal is sloppy. go for something from a shop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Because if we compare the muffler of a REmus where it should be either Packing or Reflective its very expensive .. like 600 ++ and for that its about 80  but I understand what you mean ... What is the best way to coax power out of the car .. Me using QG16 engine ... 

ECU I heard is a good upgrade but could not find more info on it ..

Greddy , Apexi ?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Buy a exhaust kit, people scabbing things together isnt worth it, you throw some money there and then if it fails i doubt he will be willing to buy you new stuff. Its worth it to eat the cost and get a nice exhaust kit the first time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks ... can anyone point me to what a ECU can do to my engine performance .. read the sentra.net article .. but need more info still


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/


Go and read this stuff, in the engine section there is some nice info about ecu's.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmm....Imagine your muffler like a tiny little tube of bamboo.
Punch some holes in the bamboo now! 
What happens? Your muffler will turn into a flute! Quite possibly making more noises.

I recommend not doing this, because this guys is trying to rip you off! Who is this? And what is his licensing in??


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

I am not too sure  he is in Singapore just a mechanic if I am not wrong ... But have you guys heard where people get rid of the whole muffler internals and put packings like Silentsport packings .. is that useful?


----------

